# Baby goat with clown feet???



## Whimsicalfarmgoats (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi, I have nubians and one kidded on the 16 th (her day 150). She had 2 does second one came out dead I couldn't bring it back :-(
But the first one was(is) a slow mover. She didn't stand until almost an hour or so after birth. Then I noticed it. She has with all 4 feet bent, not over like all the pics I've seen, back like big clown feet. What is wrong with her? 
I go out every 2 hours since Saturday to get her up and nursing. She bumps the udder and tries to find the teat but I have to put it in her mouth. Is getting better as of today. But her feet are not. She shuffles around alright but I want to know what this is. Any ideas? I gave her selinium&e Saturday and yesterday.
Oh and mom still hasn't passed all the after birth is still hanging out. I tied a water bag on there yesterday and it has come out a lot so I keep tying the bag up higher every day to help. Do I need to do anything about that also? ?
Thank you


----------



## Whimsicalfarmgoats (Jan 18, 2016)

Here's a better pic I just took. I don't know why the one pic is sideways.


----------



## Whimsicalfarmgoats (Jan 18, 2016)

Omgosh that's sideways to lol sorry I think I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Everything you are describing can be attributed to selenium deficiency.

What type of selenium and how much did you give her Saturday and Sunday? (Oral gel, injected Bo-SE, gave Bo-Se orally?) You should begin seeing improvement in a few days with her suck reflex and energy, the feet will take a little longer but the selenium will help.

The dam's failure to drop the afterbirth is also a sign of selenium deficiency, so give her a dose if you haven't already.

What do your goats have available for minerals and what part of the country are you in so we can help you?

If you have other pregnant does, I suggest getting selenium in them before they kid.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

P.S. you are really doing everything getting yourself out there every 2 hours to get the kid fed and not pulling on the afterbirth! Good work! I know it is exhausting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the baby was given selenium and E. Bo-se shot is the best form.

You can brace the weak parts of the legs, it helps.

Bo-se shot is the best. Momma is deficient, she needs Bo-Se shot and I also give a vit E gel tab human kind by mouth, snip the top and squirt it in her mouth, I still give this to a Doe who still has her afterbirth, even though the Bo-se has the E in in.
That is why the kids legs are like that and momma is holding her afterbirth.


----------



## Whimsicalfarmgoats (Jan 18, 2016)

I gave my does selenium and e 2 weeks ago it's by Durvet. I gave the baby 2ml Saturday then 1 ml on Sunday. 
Their minerals are dairy goat by sweet licks. They do not eat them as much add I thought they would. 
I'm in Georgia. 
I have another doe due to kid this coming weekend.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Give the pregnant doe 5mL of the Durvet Selenium/E oral gel as soon as possible before she kids.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Since you have a clear selenium deficiency, even with loose minerals available, I recommend using the Durvet oral gel monthly for every animal OR asking your vet for a prescription for Bo-Se injectable which lasts 6 months.


----------



## Whimsicalfarmgoats (Jan 18, 2016)

OK I gave the mom 5ml and the pregnant doe 5ml as well. 
Do you think the baby doelings feet will straighten up? Or will she have that forever?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They will straighten up. Like Toth wrote - you can help her by bracing the weak pasterns and that will speed things up. Tongue depressers and vet wrap or similar should work. Otherwise it will take a while for her body to do it. Additional Vitamin E would be helpful to her. You can guy the gel caps at a human pharmacy and squirt one in her mouth.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They'll straighten up. I had a slightly preemie baby with a pastern issue just like that, they straighten up on their own, just takes a few days before they are 100%. 
Good on the selenium, that will definitely help a ton.


----------



## Whimsicalfarmgoats (Jan 18, 2016)

OK thank you all very much for the help. I've never dealt with anything like this one this year. .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Watch the doe who still has her afterbirth hanging. If she goes off feed, get a temp. She may get a uterine infection.
Have antibiotics ready. You may have top flush her out if she gets really bad. 
Have something tied to the afterbirth for weight, not too heavy though.


----------



## Whimsicalfarmgoats (Jan 18, 2016)

I had a zip lock bag with water in it tied to it fir 2 days it helped. But I gave her selinium and e and then two capsules of e in the afternoon. Then by evening everything fell out. I can't believe they were that deficient since I gave them the selinium and e 2 weeks ago. So weird. 
I'm also giving her vitamin c 2000 2xs a day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work. it does work pretty quickly after it is given.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I live in Indiana and we kid about 20 to 30 babies a year and we have a good mineral ritual we follow but still have one or two kids a year with weak legs. That's with loose mineral and Bo-Se shots given twice a year. 
They always are good within a day or two of birth but I have to give them a little selenium gel to. 
After three years I've given up on trying to figure out why since the rest are born strong and ready to go.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is your selenium oral gel or injectable liquid? Oral needs to be given more frequently since it isn't absorbed as well as injected.


----------



## Whimsicalfarmgoats (Jan 18, 2016)

It's oral gel


----------

